# Auch mal Loben.



## Heimkinojenna (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mir ein erst wenige Wochen altes be quiet L8 530Watt Netzteil inkl. Rechnung von einer Privatperson gekauft.
Leider war dieses defekt, da die Rechnung dabei war habe ich es an be quiet zugesendet, heute habe ich einen kpl. neues bekommen in der OVP so wie aus dem Laden.

Klasse und sehr Lobenswert ist dabei die Ansage es innerhalb von 10 Tagen zu machen.
Paket habe ich abgegeben am 07.12.2015 morgens um 8:00UHR, angekommen beim Hersteller ist es am 10.12.2015.
Und heute am 17.12.2015 halte ich bereits ein Austausch Netzteil in meinen Händen, klasse das nenne ich Service am Kunden.

Danke dafür.


----------

